# Camper will not fold down



## camper2008 (Jun 23, 2008)

I join this group today bcause I have a problem. I let my son use my camper this weekend
When it was ready for him to go home the camper would not fold down. He told be heard a sound when he ws raising the roof. Now he called me to say the crank will not lower the roof of the camper. Need help now because it at a local state park and we have to get it out of the campgroundgt


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

I havent been around folding trailers for a while. Is yours a manual hand crank, or is it powered?

If its a hand crank, which it sounds like, what happens when you turn the crank? is it tight and wont move, or just freely spinning? If its freely spinning, sounds like a cable has broken. Any more info you could provide would be good. What type of camper (model)?


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

This might be a silly question but did he check the security pin? I know wth my old ons there was always a D-ring cotterpin that I would have to slide thru one of the support arms to prevent it from falling down on top of you if the system failed. I remember forgetting about it once and tried to get the roof down but it couldn't because of the safety pin. That took about 20 min to figure out. I felt a bit silly that day.


----------

